# GeForce 9800GT vs Radeon HD 4850



## musashia

Which is better! Likely to last! Or is there one that murder em' both!!


----------



## Intel_man

9800gtx+


----------



## StrangleHold

The 4850 beats the 9800GT. Like said above in Nvidia it would be the 9800GTX/+


----------



## musashia

StrangleHold said:


> The 4850 beats the 9800GT. Like said above in Nvidia it would be the 9800GTX/+



GTX beats em both?


----------



## Intel_man

The 9800GTX is surprisingly slower than the HD 4850, but the 9800GTX+ is faster.


----------



## musashia

Intel_man said:


> The 9800GTX is surprisingly slower than the HD 4850, but the 9800GTX+ is faster.



How do you guys check this? Is it just commonly known or what? I'm like 10 mins away from buying it and I will choose whichever is faster.


----------



## musashia

Oh my god I can't believe it! The deal sold out just as I was about to buy it! That's my kinda luck!!


----------



## Intel_man

which one are you getting? or was going to get.


----------



## Nums

4850 is hella faster than the 9800 GT, a closer comparison is the 4830 which is still a bit faster.


----------

